# Bangle Contest



## BangleGuy (Oct 5, 2014)

It has been a while since I posted anything, so I hope I get this one placed in the correct category!

WildWood Design is helping to sponsor BangleBowl 2014, which is a contest being held on the WoodWhisperer.com website. Entry is simple; make a bangle, post a picture and possibly win a prize! You can learn more HERE . Have fun, and let me know if you have any questions!

Oh, and WildWood Design is donating $300 in BangleGuy.com products to the contest, $75 for first, $50 for 2nd and $25 for 3rd place in two different categories (with and without a lathe). The winners can simply use coupon codes to shop on our website.

The contest entry deadline is October 22nd.

Happy Turning!

Eric

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 31, 2014)

BangleGuy said:


> It has been a while since I posted anything, so I hope I get this one placed in the correct category!
> 
> WildWood Design is helping to sponsor BangleBowl 2014, which is a contest being held on the WoodWhisperer.com website. Entry is simple; make a bangle, post a picture and possibly win a prize! You can learn more HERE . Have fun, and let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> ...



i dont know how i didn't see this post? i found out through facebook


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow, I just looked at the bangles already posted, some beautiful ones, I wouldn't have a chance....


----------



## Molokai (Oct 31, 2014)

Hm, i looked also and my wife says that my segmented bangle looks far better than most segmented there. I must agree with my wife (at least once a day).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

